# GHB a great drug?



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Few people use this drug , but it seems like a real good drug giving the same effects then alcohol , and not really neurotoxic.

Some of you already tried it ? and did you like it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I got date raped


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I got date raped


 yea it's known for that unfortunately , seems really hard to get hands on it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Baka said:


> yea it's known for that unfortunately , seems really hard to get hands on it.


 Darknet.


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

some people prefer it to alchohol.. taking a capful ever half hour or so while they`re at the dance club..

popular in the after hours clubs

its got labelled as being `the date rape drug`.........because it gotconfused with Rohypnol (rufies) in the mainstream media.

yes if taken in large doses it does make you black out and rape-succeptible.. when in reality.. this dose is quite a large volume of high quality product..... and tastes really really salty.. so you would know if someone spiked your drink.. (if you are not already fu**ing hammered and naive of the fact people are trying to drug and rape your ****in ass)

apparantly its good for bodybuilding or something.. this is all anecdotal evidence.. iono what for or why.. just heard it

i like it.. i experimented with a special friend.. quite an experience


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Tried it. Don't remember anything! Didn't even know where I was, when I come to.

Pointless


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

iamyou said:


> I would say it is the best, safest and healthiest drug out there if you know what you're doing. Measure it out exactly and put it in capsules or you will f**k up like @Little Keezy


 would have to be some maaaasive capsules.. mostly the peeps ive seen drink a capful from the bottle (probably about a tablespoon). the stuff ive seen comes in standard 350ml drinking water bottles.. i guess diluted a certain amount.. looks like drinking water and even comes with sealed lid.. would never know the difference(lol slightly dangerous),


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I was actually spiked with this drug. Had to have a little sit down outside the club lol.


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I was actually spiked with this drug. Had to have a little sit down outside the club lol.


 Did you notice the strong salty flavour?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

L3rouge said:


> Did you notice the strong salty flavour?


 Can't say I did, was drinking water as well. Tbh I was more occupied by the girl I was with.

Not sure what else it could of been then if not ghb.


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Can't say I did, was drinking water as well. Tbh I was more occupied by the girl I was with.
> 
> Not sure what else it could of been then if not ghb.


 most likely was valium.. xanex.. rohypnol.. some kind of " benzo" .... generally mild tasting, small,dont give off much of its color and water soluble.

like i said.. ghb you have to have a couple tablespoons of foul ballsweat salty tasting stuff..


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Back in the day people used it as a fat burner and was used before u went to sleep sleeping 3 hours on it was like getting 6 7 hours of sleep but do sees were dependant on body weight


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

L3rouge said:


> Did you notice the strong salty flavour?


 It wasn't the GHB that tasted of salt in his mouth........ :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had extensive experience with GHB/GBL for recreational use. I know a couple of people who became dependent on it after weeks of continuous use and they ended up in the hospital for a couple of weeks while they were weened off it. You can get in to a very, very deep sleep with it if you take a lot at once and it can also turn you in to a fu**ing freak in the bedroom. I had some fun times with it but I've knocked it on the head because of what I seen it do to other people.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

iamyou said:


> I guess I was talking about GBL. only need 1ml of the stuff


 Yep, with GBL 1ml is usually enough to fully feel the effects. It's actually sold as car alloy cleaner online and can melt through plastic. I remember when we were mixing some in a mouthwash cup and the cup just broke in to two, crazy how we were willingly putting that s**t in to our bodies.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

why do u feel the need to take drugs? whats missing from your life for you to feel you need to take drugs?

most people say they take them for fun, but when they stand back and really think about it, it soon becomes evident


----------



## seb (Feb 3, 2016)

Back in the 90s, did it every night for a year. 1spoonful with warm water20 minutes before bed, got me into rem sleep within an hour and felt fully recharged in the morning. Very good drug until like everything was abused by retard idiots.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

It's beautiful but highly addictive and the withdrawal's are horrible, like can kill you horrible.



seb said:


> Back in the 90s, did it every night for a year. 1spoonful with warm water20 minutes before bed, got me into rem sleep within an hour and felt fully recharged in the morning. Very good drug until like everything was abused by retard idiots.


 Why is not anymore?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

iamyou said:


> I guess I was talking about GBL. only need 1ml of the stuff


 the 1ml still needs to be mixed with water or fruit juice as it will strip your insides , regardless of the point the mix would not fit into any cap most people dont try to fit water based things into a gelatin cap.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

because drinking/eating a corrosive liquid neat is pretty stupid , people who use gbl/ghb mix it with water or juice after measuring it out , ive never heard of anyone capping ghb/gbl - there is no need .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My missus takes it when we go clubbing, just takes it out in a little glass bottle with a pipette in it, each pipette full is 0.5ml and she does 1ml every hour, she sets a timer on her phone so she doesn't take too much.

It can be deadly if mixed with alcohol, I normally have a couple of ml to knock me out at the end of a heavy nghts clubbing.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Yep, with GBL 1ml is usually enough to fully feel the effects. It's actually sold as car alloy cleaner online and can melt through plastic. I remember when we were mixing some in a mouthwash cup and the cup just broke in to two, crazy how we were willingly putting that s**t in to our bodies.


 That's how we bought it, got a litre of it for silly cheap money.

In Oz it's about ten bucks a ml.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Not tried this & am very unlikely to do so. But what are the effects like?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

class drug if used sensibly.

1ml GBL every hour. when it kicks in its a proper rushy/pill type feeling.

bodybuilders used to use it back in the day cause it increases your GH levels while your sleeping.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Baka said:


> Few people use this drug , but it seems like a real good drug giving the same effects then alcohol , and not really neurotoxic.
> 
> Some of you already tried it ? and did you like it?


 Ask IFBB pro Mike Morris what he thinks about GHB drug nearly killed him, stay away has no business being in a bodybuilders arsenal.


----------

